# what's your favorite horse movie????



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

My favorite is The Black Stallion.... not a ton of words, just horse and boy interacting.... second favorite is Secretariat..... love the scene where he is coming around the far turn at the end of the third race- they messed up with the music choice but it is amazing otherwise


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

O I love secretariat....can't remember muisc though haha


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmm.... That's a tough choice.... My favorite is between Spirit: Stallion of th Cimmeron and Black Beauty. I LOVE the beautiful music in both. Idk. Lol. I also love The Silver Stallion, Into The West, Seabiscuit, Hidalgo (I have a colt that looks just like him) and the OLD My Friend Flicka movie.

I love them all. Lol.


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

I love the saddle club movies/episodes (yeah, I know I'm such a baby lol) and Wind Dancer.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Stallion on top! Phar lap 2nd!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

Citrus said:


> My favorite is The Black Stallion.... not a ton of words, just horse and boy interacting.... second favorite is Secretariat..... love the scene where he is coming around the far turn at the end of the third race- they messed up with the music choice but it is amazing otherwise


I thought the same thing about the music. In the movie, the first race that he wins made me and mother tear up. 

My favorite horse movie will probably always be Black Beauty, followed by The Black Stallion, then Seabiscuit and Secretariat tied in third


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

HIGALGO! LOVe that movie!!!!! Also the Long Shot!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spirit Stallion of the Cimarron Amazing movie and amazing soundtrack


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

The problem with lots of movies is that its usually driving or racing, both of which I'm not a big fan of (no offense drivers and racers). So yeah, I'm kinda picky.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

what kind of racing?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

The horse whisperer, Dreamer and The man from snowy river


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Phar Lap!!!!!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

*GASP* I LOVE THE MAN FROM SNOWY RIVER ALONG WITH THE SECOND, but I cried in the second.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Wild hearts Can't be broken, The horse whisperer, black beauty.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Flicka (the first one)


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Wild Hearts Can't be Broken and Dark Horse.


----------



## kat44bg (Sep 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed Secretariat recently.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Definitely The Horse Whisperer, the musical score throughout the movie is more than perfect. The Black Stallion of course. So, Secretariat is pretty good, huh? I wanted to see it but I was pretty sure it was going to be one of 'those' movies where the horse is just a 'tool' for the idiot humans. I'll have to get it, I think.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Spirit: Stallion of the cimarron, because it makes me cry at least 3 times whenever i watch it, and i love the personalities they give the horses!


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

SNOWY RIVER (both of them are the best) 
I loved Seabiscuit and Secretariat, maybe thats just because I own a TB. 
And the horse whisperer is a great one too!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

I forgot about The Man From Snowy River! I love them both. OH! And In Pursuit of Honer, The Horse Whisperer, National Velvet, Misty of Chingoteage, the one about the Arabians in Africa (can't remember the name), and many, many more. I was never crazy about the Black Stallion movies, though I LOVED the books. I hate the new Flicka movies. -_- *blehck!* Mostly because when people ask me what my mares name is and I say 'Flicka' they're all like, "Oh! From the movie? But, she's not black..???" Phooey! Flicka wasn't a mustang or black, people! Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i have to say my fav movie is ruffian makes me cry like a baby everytime! and black beauty & spirit i love how you can tell what the horses are saying by the expressions on there face.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

What Arabians in Africa?!?!?! O.O I would like to see that one!

I can't believe the new Flicka movie either....I liked the first one and I'm pretty open to movies but my personal opion....they should've stopped with one...


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't think of the name...... Hmmm..... Running Free maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

oooo that's the one I really want to see!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Spirit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh i love Seabiscuit, Black Beauty (the 90's version) & Hidalgo, though one of my favorite movies _for the horse_ would have to be Sleepy Hollow (starring Johnny Depp). The horse in that movie is_ gorgeous_ & he's running or rearing in just about every scene lol!
I also like the black Pegasus horse from Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the...Freisian (spelling?) in narnia Prince Caspian!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya, running free is that movie. I like that one too. He grew up to be one nice stallion. Ya, I like the older movies of "My friend Flicka", and "Red Pony". "Smokey the cowhorse".
"Man from snowy river", love the australian men!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I love speakin in Austrailian accent!!!! hahaha I've been meaning to watch Running Free but I been so busy....OOOOO and the 14 I am watching Misty in SHA!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

horse whispere, moondance alexander, phar lap, DANNY, and more!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hands down international velvet is my favorite, I love how its about eventing!! National velvet is also a classic! Along with all the others everyone mentioned 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i like the black stallion. and i kindof like Flicka, but she's definitely not a mustang XD


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw one that was about a horse that I guess didn't do well racing and was starved and a inmate nursed the horse back to health and the horse became a jumping horse...Dont remember the name but loved it. I also like Seabiscuit


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Spirit:Stallion of the Cimmaron (spelling?). Love the character and soundtrack.Makes me cry. Reading through this thread made me want to watch those movies (never watched them before except Black Beauty).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How has no one mentioned The Miracle of the White Stallions? One of my all time faves 

Also like The Silver Brumby (books are much better though), The Man From Snowy River (poem is awesome too), and Spirit (even as an adult I can't help but love that movie lol).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The Silver Brumby was released as The Silver Stallion in other parts of the world. And boy is Russel Crowe yummy on a horse, and even yummier after pulling calves out of mud *licks lips* And the horses are pretty too. Yes... the horses...

I found this list, it isn't complete but it's good

http://www.theequinest.com/horse-movies/


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I love The Black Stallion Returns because its in Arabia and there are so many beautiful horses with the costumes and everything its great. Also Black Beauty the one made in the nineties. I still cry EVERY time I watch it when Ginger dies and when he gets back with his owner at the end. Such a good story and that was the best done one. I'm surprised people liked the Horse Whisper. I didn't like it at all I didn't think it had anything to do with the horse other than when it gets hurt and they have to go there, then it goes into the love story of her cheating on her husband in front of her daughter not my kind of movie.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

I am bit bias...
I love Man from Snowy River...( tom burlinson) actor
and Pharlap...

I love in Pharlap where a person ( cant remember the name) says to Tommy Woodcock ( the trainer) "He was just a horse"...
Tommy then says in a firm voice..
"He wasnt just a horse..."...

Long live the legacy of The Red Terror...
He helped so many Aussie through our Great Depression of the 1930's..

Does anyone remember that Pharlap quote...

And we still dont know who killed him. He was poisoned...His hide is on display at a Melbourne Meseum and his heart is at a seperate location..I cant remember where..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

His heart is back in NZ I believe. They did an autopsy in 2000 that revealed bacteria that was only discovered in the 80's, so no one knew it was there in the 30's. This led to them saying the most likely cause of death was colic.

In 2008 they revealed that Phar Lap had ingested a massive dose of arsenic 30 to 40 hours before his death. However, in the 30's, arsenic was a common tonic given to race horses, and thus is not unusual in itself.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for that Chiilaa,

Arsenic..thats right...

I have and old Showy friend that gives her gelding a very small dose of arsenic every year to make him drop his winter coat...She swears by it..

I would never do that ...and was quite shocked when she told me what she was using..

So YES...the oldtimers used it all the time...

They probably gave it to him to clear his upset tummy..???

Colic...i hate that word...


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

ladybugsgirl said:


> I saw one that was about a horse that I guess didn't do well racing and was starved and a inmate nursed the horse back to health and the horse became a jumping horse...Dont remember the name but loved it.



That sounds like _Blue Fire Lady_, I love that movie as well, couldn't find it on DVD tho'

My fav movies are _Phar Lap_, _National Velvet,_ and _Sylvester_


----------

